# Sponsor list for June 9th Fundraiser Race For The American Cancer Society



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok I got it right this time The sponsor list so far is
1.Nine Finger Hobbies
2.Bug Eater Raceway
3.Al Deyoung is donating 2 of his fast fat tire tjets
4.Big John Verbich is donating one of his fast tjets(hopefully a skinny tire car)
5. Hiram Durant of KC Jets is on board
6.Tom Bowman of Brp Race bodies
7.Tjetsgrig is going to donate some of his services
8.supergman is sending out some custom bodys
9.Carribean pools and spas is making a generous donation again this year.
10.Gerome is going to bring some goodies and He would get the long distance award if there was one!
11.Ballsoutracing is with us again !
12.Park Lane Hobbies Thanks Joanne!
13Tom Hiester is sending out some tires.
14.SlotCar Underground is sending out some cnc gears and tjet chassis


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes, skinny tired for sure.

Verb


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up new sponsers:wave:


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*

I'm in for some sorta prize or prizes as always ! As a general rules i no longer sponsor races . I have done one this year out east only as a special but this is an annual i support each year as it is for charity. My wife is a 2 time survivor and while we also support directly ...this is a fun way to also give and get others to do it as well ! Thanks for doing the race each year Rick both for the participants and for the folks who benefit from the generosity of the day ! 

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Got a nice raffle prize in the mail a KC jet from Hiram Durant complete with super tires.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I think Verb will win it. LOL Pat


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ratwagon64 said:


> I think Verb will win it. LOL Pat


I hear ya pat,I keep on tryin though!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I will keep trying. Pat


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Have 3 Custom Coca Cola T-Jet VW vans that will be shipped out right away.

Well one is a Coke Zero but, still...hahahahahaha

Bz


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bobhch said:


> Have 3 Custom Coca Cola T-Jet VW vans that will be shipped out right away.
> 
> Well one is a Coke Zero but, still...hahahahahaha
> 
> Bz


Got them today very cool Thanks!:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Getting closer bump it up


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sponsors Updated,9 days till the race!


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

I will donate a couple of custom Super G Indy bodies. Where do I send them?


----------

